# Sisters allegedly expose cheating woman to husband after catching her sexting



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sisters allegedly expose cheating woman to husband after catching her sexting someone at ball game

Swing and a missus.

Two sisters attending a baseball game claim that they exposed a man's cheating wife after catching her running the bases with another man on her cellphone.

Photos taken over the woman's shoulder during Wednesday night's Atlanta Braves game showed the unidentified woman appearing to sext someone in between cuddling with her man.

Delana and Brynn Hinson posted photos of her texts on Twitter, Brynn writing: "These hoes ain't loyal so we expose em."

In the shots, the woman's alleged secret lover is listed as "Nancy" in her phone, but in at least one text she appears to refer to him as “Mark Allen.”

"My love … Mark Allen I lov ... much..." one text, partially hidden by the woman's hand, reads.

"I will be the naked ... laying on the ground," another reads.

(read more)


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Sisters allegedly expose cheating woman to husband after catching her sexting someone at ball game
> 
> Swing and a missus.
> 
> ...


How about C: Right to expose the affair to the BH but wrong to expose it for all the internet to see.

It wasn't their place to do that.


----------



## Mads (Jul 27, 2015)

Exposure as censure is effective at curtailing bad behavior. I'm pretty laid back and would not have done the same as the two ladies, but more because I wouldn't care if it was a stranger. They must be very empathetic or went through something similar.


----------



## intuitionoramiwrong (Mar 18, 2014)

If they really cared, they'd have pulled the husband aside and told him to go through her phone. Posting it on the internet was for them, not for the husband.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

One of the girls posted a video on her twitter feed showing the other girl giggling while writing the note. 

These girls didn't expose for altruistic reasons. They did it to become what's "Trending" on Twitter. Had they had one ounce of respect for that man, they would have kept this out of social media. Now the little idiots are going to have to contend with hate mail from the thousands who disagreed with their approach. And YES, they're idiots. The cheating wife's identity is still undisclosed but as for the two girls... their identities are out there for the entire world to read.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm for exposure. I would have taken a more hands on, personal approach but I really don't care so much how a cheater is blown up just so they are blown up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I'm for exposure. I would have taken a more hands on, personal approach but I really don't care so much how a cheater is blown up just so they are blown up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think they were stupid teenagers acting like stupid teenagers. The fact that they went to social media to broadcast it does not surprise me - people broadcast EVERYTHING they do on social media - if they are posting pictures of their lunch they sure will be posting stuff like this. I'm not saying its right I'm just saying that is where we are today.

The thing that is particularly gross is that she is cuddling with her husband and sexting with him right next to her - how disrespectful is that?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Was it possible that he was texting her back, right there, and they were playing some game with each other?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

" Was it possible that he was texting her back, right there, and they were playing some game with each other?"

I wondered that too....until I finished reading the article in the link.

Apparently the BH texted one of the girls later to ask for the pics to be sent to his phone.

I agree with the others that informing BH was great....blowing up his personal pain and business on Twitter?....foolish and immature.

But I need to add this....

How STUPID and RECKLESS was his WW?

This is like Darwin Award level ignorance....and she deserves every second of her humiliation for being a cheating POS.

lol...I think cheating must asphyxiate the brain.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> " Was it possible that he was texting her back, right there, and they were playing some game with each other?"
> 
> I wondered that too....until I finished reading the article in the link.
> 
> ...


I don't think his cheating wife every expected fame of any kind. Oh well..I do feel bad for the BH. Man how horrible is it to sext with your husband sitting right next to you!! That wife is a piece of work.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Darwin award winner.
Too bad GA is a no fault state.


----------



## T2shay (Jun 30, 2015)

I am obviously a minority here saying "mind your own business". Not that I think cheating is right nor do I do it myself, but I wouldn't want someone to slip me a note that my husband is cheating. They don't know the whole situation maybe they have an open marriage, maybe its just a texting fantasy and nothing really ever comes out of it. It may have looked suspicious but I wouldn't have done that. 

But I might have said something to the person sending the sext messages. Saying, something like "what if your husband sees that".


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

T2shay said:


> I am obviously a minority here saying "mind your own business". Not that I think cheating is right nor do I do it myself, but I wouldn't want someone to slip me a note that my husband is cheating. They don't know the whole situation maybe they have an open marriage, maybe its just a texting fantasy and nothing really ever comes out of it. It may have looked suspicious but I wouldn't have done that.
> 
> *But I might have said something to the person sending the sext messages. Saying, something like "what if your husband sees that".*


Of the three possible actions you would pick the worst one!

Expose to husband: best
Do nothing: defensible
Warn the cheater: worst. You actually want to protect the POS cheater!?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Darwin award winner.
> Too bad GA is a no fault state.


Oh yeah...well everyone got their 15 minutes of fame...I wonder if anyone has come across an update on the couple or the teens?


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

T2shay said:


> I am obviously a minority here saying "mind your own business". Not that I think cheating is right nor do I do it myself, but I wouldn't want someone to slip me a note that my husband is cheating. They don't know the whole situation maybe they have an open marriage,* maybe its just a texting fantasy and nothing really ever comes out of it. *It may have looked suspicious but I wouldn't have done that.
> 
> But I might have said something to the person sending the sext messages. Saying, something like "what if your husband sees that".


Many affairs have started in this exact way. It's not innocent.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wasn't a married pregnant woman caught last year the same way


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

dash74 said:


> Wasn't a married pregnant woman caught last year the same way


I think I remember a story like that and that time it was a guy who left him a note. I hope the duped husband got a paternity test on that kid. :slap:


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I think I remember a story like that and that time it was a guy who left him a note. I hope the duped husband got a paternity test on that kid. :slap:


Found it Guy Who Wrote Viral Cheating Note Speaks Out

It was a girlfriend not a wife, yes I hope he got a dna test and kicked her to the curb


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

dash74 said:


> Found it Guy Who Wrote Viral Cheating Note Speaks Out
> 
> It was a girlfriend not a wife, yes I hope he got a dna test and kicked her to the curb


Getting cuaght cheating while pregnant - boy that is gonna complicate things.


----------



## Daisy Etta (Aug 13, 2014)

T2shay said:


> I am obviously a minority here saying "mind your own business". Not that I think cheating is right nor do I do it myself, but I wouldn't want someone to slip me a note that my husband is cheating. They don't know the whole situation maybe they have an open marriage, maybe its just a texting fantasy and nothing really ever comes out of it. It may have looked suspicious but I wouldn't have done that.
> 
> But I might have said something to the person sending the sext messages. Saying, something like "what if your husband sees that".


I would ABSOLUTELY want someone to slip me a note!!!!!!! If I didn't know already, who cares how I find out. It's WAY more important that I do, than that I keep living in ignorance. 

And so what if the couple was in open marriage or having a game with themselves? Then what harm does it do to give him the note? They would just look at each other and laugh that 'somebody thinks she has an affair when they know better', end of story. There is no down side to getting a note, but there could be a life ending down side to NOT getting one.

I guess by T2shay's answer that s/he has never actually tried coping with infidelity.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

weightlifter said:


> Darwin award winner.
> Too bad GA is a no fault state.


Not exactly, GA is a Fault/No Fault divorce state. Yes a person can file and be granted divorce without cause (No Fault), but Fault can be claimed and decided by Judge or Jury (if one so chooses). Fault (infidelity) can weigh on the outcome of alimony and/or child custody.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

RWB said:


> Not exactly, GA is a Fault/No Fault divorce state. Yes a person can file and be granted divorce without cause (No Fault), but Fault can be claimed and decided by Judge or Jury (if one so chooses). F*ault (infidelity) can weigh on the outcome of alimony and/or child custody.*


That seems fair. Infidelity should cost the cheater in some way during the divorce.


----------

